# Firewall Chalk Markings found - 65 GTO. Anyone help to decode?



## TomType1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello- 
I am in the process of bringing back a nice solid 65 GTO convertible to road worthiness. The color is Tiger Gold. Came across the following on the firewall after cleanup. it reads XX-13 767-S something (continued behind the data plate). Can anyone shed some light on what these markings could mean? I have attached a photo for reference. 
Thanks All!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It could be the code for tiger gold (Hurst Gold) which was a special order color in 65, can you post a close up pic of the data plate?


----------



## TomType1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is a picture of the data plate.
Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The first 2 in the paint code I believe was a code for special order paint, the second 2 was for a black convertible top. On the chalk the only thing I recognize is the 3767 being the code for the lemans convertible. XX may indicate special paint or was used to draw your attention during assemble, The chalk marks under the data plate looks like a 51? or a 54? which could indicate 514 = H.D. 7 blade fan or 544 = power top, which would make sense so the car could be wired during assemble.

BTW, the 5N on the lower part of the plate was the code used at the Pontiac and Kansas City plants for the Lemans having the GTO package.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have seen XX before on cowls of special paint cars. The other numbers are not something one can easily decode. often they are internal use, or job numbers.

Trim tag reads like a really special car, built really late in '65 model year. congrats!


----------



## kanthonyk (Jan 18, 2016)

05GTO said:


> It could be the code for tiger gold (Hurst Gold) which was a special order color in 65, can you post a close up pic of the data plate?


wasnt Tiger Gold a special order color?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, it was. And ALL GTO convertibles had power tops, a manual top was not an option. Keith Seymore on the AMES/Performance years forums is a very knowlegable man when it comes to assembly line markings....he works/has worked at GM for decades.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

there are literally a ton of grease pencil markings that were internal markings scribbled on the cowl as a body was pulled from the body bank or in plants where there was no body bank, from Fisher Body. Noone, not even Keith can figure them out. A good friend and very bigh level restorer, sent me pics the other day of two strings of numbers grease penciled onto the side of the cowl of a '71 Judge. The scribbled numbers did not reference the color combo, all we could come up with was that one of hem are possibly the job number that day. To confirm that my friend will have to find an intact original buildsheet and ck the scheduling number. the other numbers on th side of the drivers side cowl are lost to the X Files.


----------



## Statmonkey (Mar 26, 2016)

I found some grease pencil markings inside my cabin. I have "SMITH" and "J" written under my quarter trim panels.


----------

